# Importance of MOS selection if I don’t go 18X



## RoyAR (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I’m new to the forums, but have been browsing for a few months. I did do a search but thought it would still be helpful if I started a thread about my particular situation. 

I haven’t enlisted yet because I’m currently waiting on a waiver for LASIK.  I’ve expressed my desire to go 18X to my recruiter, to which they have responded that it’s quite possible, once my waiver gets approved. 

Which brings me to question #1. I’ve now read a few times on here that you can’t get an 18X contract with a medical waiver. Is that true? Is LASIK considered a medical waiver? 

My ultimate goal is to become a Special Forces medic. If that’s not possible, perhaps a medic in a Ranger regiment, or something along those lines. If I can’t get an 18X contract, which MOS would give me a surer route to SF, 68W or 11X? Does it make a difference? My understanding is that 11X can give be a good route to SF, not to mention the proximity of the schools to SF schools. Part of me is a little more attracted to 68 W than 11X as an MOS, but ultimately, I’ll do whatever increases my chances of becoming an SF Medic. What would you guys with experience recommend that I do?

Hope I’ve laid out my concerns in a comprehensible way. Thank you all, really grateful for this resource.


----------



## Cannon850 (Feb 17, 2019)

I have no idea about the 18x contract with medical waiver. 

I do have experience with your second question. Your MOS has no effect on getting selected. At SFAS you're evaluated on your potential success as an operator on a team. Its about mindset, critical thinking ability, and if you're able to lead, or follow, when needed.  Theres no patrolling or MOS specific tasks that take place there.

If being a medic is your goal, regardless of wether that's as an 18D or a medic in Ranger Batt then obviously I would recommend that you go 68W. Im not sure what the likelihood is to get to Ranger batt if you don't have that option 40 in your contract though.  Also, when I sat down with the Cadre after getting selected when you get to put in for your MOS/Language/Group, I was told that since I was already a medic I would likely get assigned 18D (even though I wanted 18C). I pled my case and luckily I got 18C, but keep that in mind.

Personally, I was glad that I went 68W first, because it gave me a more well rounded experience base. We all learned the same patrolling and basic soldering tasks in the Q course, so going 11X wouldn't make much of a difference in potential success there either, IMO. 

Good luck in whichever path you choose.


----------



## RoyAR (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you for going above and beyond in your explanation. I can't overstate how helpful it is, and as you can imagine, I'm doing a lot of research to make sure I get this right. 

I probably will go 68W and apply to SFAS later on if I can't get the 18X. As far as being a Medic in a Ranger Batt, from what I understand, if you don't have an Option 40, you might have a chance to go to RASP if you crush PT during Basic, or at AIT, or if you go to Airborne school. 

Can anyone comment on what it's like to be a 18 Delta in an ODA vs. being a Medic in a Ranger battalion? I know they have different missions and roles. Is there a difference in the extent of medical training? Just trying to pick someone's brain in case there's something I may have missed.

I personally think 18 D/SF is right up my alley, the mission, the culture, the extensive training, "the quiet professional", etc.

Also, to the responder, any particular reason you opted to go 18C instead of 18D? 

Thanks again. Cheers.


----------



## Cannon850 (Feb 17, 2019)

RoyAR said:


> Thank you for going above and beyond in your explanation. I can't overstate how helpful it is, and as you can imagine, I'm doing a lot of research to make sure I get this right.
> 
> I probably will go 68W and apply to SFAS later on if I can't get the 18X. As far as being a Medic in a Ranger Batt, from what I understand, if you don't have an Option 40, you might have a chance to go to RASP if you crush PT during Basic, or at AIT, or if you go to Airborne school.
> 
> ...




I went to selection with the idea that I wanted to be an 18D. However, I remember very clearly sitting around the tent once day (I was the last class in tent city, now SFAS is run out of barracks, Last hard class!)  talking with some of the other guys who were 68W and wanted to be Deltas, and realizing their passion for medicine and being a medic. It made me realize that while I enjoyed being a medic, it wasn't my passion. I had always enjoyed the engineer job and actually originally wanted to enlist as a combat engineer. It was at that moment that I decided to go with what I knew deep down that I really wanted. That moment of clarity was the best decision that I ever made.

*Again I was an 18C, BUT from having many friends that went through the Delta course I can offer this advice* 18D is not a job that you can take lightly and succeed in the course. The 18D pipeline is an absolute BEAST. If you don't have the passion for that job, then your chances of passing the course are slim. You hear horror stories of the long hours spent in class, just to go home and have to spend the entirety of your "free time" studying just to have a chance at passing. (not that the other MOS aren't difficult, but SOCM is a different animal) Those guys come out of the course with some serious skills. I've been out for just over a year and still call my medic with questions before consulting a Dr.  An 18D is a true wealth of knowledge. the 18D course is also considerably longer than the other MOS's.

Im not trying to sway your decision in any way, you just need to be aware so that you can have your shit wired tight before you head down that path.

As for the difference in training, from my understanding a 68W in ranger batt will attend a portion of the SOCM (Spec Operations Combat Medic) course, but the 18D will continue further into the course. I'll let an actual 18D elaborate on that.

Again good luck on your path and id be glad to answer any other questions you may have!


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Feb 17, 2019)

RoyAR said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I’m new to the forums, but have been browsing for a few months. I did do a search but thought it would still be helpful if I started a thread about my particular situation.
> 
> ...


I’m a former Marine who got out last year. I underwent PRK surgery in 2016 while in. With that said the Medical officer reviewed my pre-during-post operations regarding the surgery at MEPS and gave the go ahead to process this week. Due to a minor setback regarding rank conversion I go back to MEPS this week to sign an 18X contract... Provide the documentation they are asking for and wait to see what their response is. If for whatever reason you can’t get the contract you’d like, Cannon850 gave great advice and knowledge.


----------



## RoyAR (Feb 17, 2019)

Awesome. Thank you for the response. Good to know what I'll be in for if I choose the 18 Delta path. Also, the thing about doing what you want to do deep down hit close to home for me. Sometimes in order to know what you really want to do, you have to be taken away from it for a while, I guess.

That's great, gives me a little bit of optimism for my case. I submitted my documents about a month ago. I would've gone with the PRK instead of LASIK knowing what I know now. I beat myself up about it for a while, but since there's literally nothing I can do about it, why bother? 

From what I've read, whether they grant you a waiver for refractive surgery has less to do with which kind of surgery you had (LASIK, PRK, etc.) and more to do with your refractive error pre-operation, whether you require any ophthalmic solutions, etc. I could be wrong, don't quote me on that. 

Anyway, thanks for the response man, and best of luck on your path. I'm sure your experience will give you an edge come SFAS and the Q course.


----------



## RoyAR (Feb 17, 2019)

Please disregard my previous post, as my misuse of the Quote function made it a jumbled mess.



Cannon850 said:


> I went to selection with the idea that I wanted to be an 18D. However, I remember very clearly sitting around the tent once day (I was the last class in tent city, now SFAS is run out of barracks, Last hard class!)  talking with some of the other guys who were 68W and wanted to be Deltas, and realizing their passion for medicine and being a medic. It made me realize that while I enjoyed being a medic, it wasn't my passion. I had always enjoyed the engineer job and actually originally wanted to enlist as a combat engineer. It was at that moment that I decided to go with what I knew deep down that I really wanted. That moment of clarity was the best decision that I ever made.
> 
> *Again I was an 18C, BUT from having many friends that went through the Delta course I can offer this advice* 18D is not a job that you can take lightly and succeed in the course. The 18D pipeline is an absolute BEAST. If you don't have the passion for that job, then your chances of passing the course are slim. You hear horror stories of the long hours spent in class, just to go home and have to spend the entirety of your "free time" studying just to have a chance at passing. (not that the other MOS aren't difficult, but SOCM is a different animal) Those guys come out of the course with some serious skills. I've been out for just over a year and still call my medic with questions before consulting a Dr.  An 18D is a true wealth of knowledge. the 18D course is also considerably longer than the other MOS's.
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thank you for the response. Good to know what I'll be in for if I choose the 18 Delta path. Also, the thing about doing what you want to do deep down hit close to home for me. Sometimes in order to know what you really want to do, you have to be taken away from it for a while, I guess.



Aspire to be said:


> I’m a former Marine who got out last year. I underwent PRK surgery in 2016 while in. With that said the Medical officer reviewed my pre-during-post operations regarding the surgery at MEPS and gave the go ahead to process this week. Due to a minor setback regarding rank conversion I go back to MEPS this week to sign an 18X contract... Provide the documentation they are asking for and wait to see what their response is. If for whatever reason you can’t get the contract you’d like, Cannon850 gave great advice and knowledge.



That's great, gives me a little bit of optimism for my case. I submitted my documents about a month ago. I would've gone with the PRK instead of LASIK knowing what I know now. I beat myself up about it for a while, but since there's literally nothing I can do about it, why bother? 

From what I've read, whether they grant you a waiver for refractive surgery has less to do with which kind of surgery you had (LASIK, PRK, etc.) and more to do with your refractive error pre-operation, whether you require any ophthalmic solutions, etc. I could be wrong, don't quote me on that. 

Anyway, thanks for the response man, and best of luck on your path. I'm sure your experience will give you an edge come SFAS and the Q course.


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Feb 17, 2019)

RoyAR said:


> Please disregard my previous post, as my misuse of the Quote function made it a jumbled mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay optimistic and as you stated don’t bother with what could’ve been but what could be. It took me 4 months to process so make sure the paperwork you are providing is everything to do with the LASIK surgery and that’s it’s clear to read. Turned out that the paperwork I gave was the right stuff just wasn’t readable when it was faxed/ scanned go figure. Hope to hear that you signed an 18X contract in the near future bro due to your waiver being approved.


----------



## benroliver (Feb 18, 2019)

Listen to what Cannon850 is saying. I am a 68W myself and I would highly suggest  enlisting as one to see if this is what you really want to do. You can drop a packet for RASP or SF once you get to your unit. I know many medics who got into AIT and realized they didn't have the passion to be a medic, the idea was better than the reality.  The 18D pipeline extremely difficult, even for experienced soldiers.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 18, 2019)

I'd like to say, @RoyAR your posts are refreshing. As a new site member and someone considering the military, SOF nonetheless, you're well spoken, well formatted, and concise in your posts.


----------



## Someguy77 (Feb 18, 2019)

Just wanted to drop a line and say good luck to you friend. As far as our pathways go, I believe you and I are in the same boat. Going in 68W w/ Airborne (the Opt 40 isn't available at this moment) and dropping a packet for RASP/SF when the opportunity arises. So again, the post was a great read with a lot of information to take from it. Good luck buddy!


----------



## RoyAR (Feb 18, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> I'd like to say, @RoyAR your posts are refreshing. As a new site member and someone considering the military, SOF nonetheless, you're well spoken, well formatted, and concise in your posts.



Thanks so much Kaldak. Means a lot.


----------



## RoyAR (Feb 18, 2019)

Someguy77 said:


> Just wanted to drop a line and say good luck to you friend. As far as our pathways go, I believe you and I are in the same boat. Going in 68W w/ Airborne (the Opt 40 isn't available at this moment) and dropping a packet for RASP/SF when the opportunity arises. So again, the post was a great read with a lot of information to take from it. Good luck buddy!



Thanks man! Happy to share whatever information I've gathered from my research. From what I've read, you might have an opportunity to apply for RASP/SF at jump school. Best of luck!


----------



## GUNDOWNKID (Feb 19, 2019)

Regarding MOS selection, find something you're passionate about or something that will get your foot in the door regarding where you want to be in or outside the army. 18X is great if you want a straight shot at selction instead of going big army and dropping a packet; I came in a 18X and was lucky enough to be reclassed to 11B after being medically dropped prior to airborne school, but some of my buddies werent so lucky and ended up as various other MOS's. Remember you're fair game for big army if you dont make it down that pipeline, just food for thought. I wish you the best of luck no matter what you choose to do.


----------



## RoyAR (Feb 19, 2019)

Truly touched by all the support and well-wishes I've gotten while here. This is the kind of camaraderie you don't see often in civilian circles. I'll definitely keep you guys posted as to what contract I end up signing. Looking forward to it!


----------

